# Plugging in...



## Mare (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi! I just got a 5 gallon tank from PMart. ( kicking myself, I should have gotten the 10 ). But, due to space got the 5. 
Anywho. I have it filled with bottled water and that's as far as I've gotten. I went back to Pmart looking for a multi- outlet surge protector. They don't carry one. So I went to home depot and got a single plug gfci outlet. Then the guy was telling me since I need to plug in 3 things to just add a 3 outlet on top of that. Uh. I don't think so.
So I'm not trying to get electrocuted or burn my house down due to circuit overload. There seems to be a real lack of local places to get said surge protector. I just want something safe since it's dealing with electric and water. And so if there's an electrical storm my supplies don't get fried. 
Can anyone recommend a place online they deal with that's reputable? I get that I will also add a drip loop to each cord, but I want to be super safe. I'm not a fan of electricity and water. 
Funny, last time I had an aquarium I was 18 and didn't give it this much thought at all. 
Other than that I am reading up on ph and cycling ect and am thinking of getting some turquoise tailed guppies. Maybe 3. I would also like to get a small algae eater, one that stays small.
Thanks for all your help.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome!

I just use a normal 8 outlet surge protector that you can find at walmart. And since it comes with spots on the back to screw onto the wall it will be easy to install as a drip loop.
this is a great site to go:
Fish Supplies: Fish Tank & Fish Care | DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

welcome aboard. I got my surge protector down at the local dollar store for about 6 bucks, it does it's duty!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

No surge protector works 100% but it really helps. I have surge protectors on everything in my house. We got struck by lightning over a year ago. Not a direct hit but was very close. We lost 50% of our electronics. TV's, (got my good 50") satellite, phones, house alarm system, my big chest freezer, and all my tank pumps. It was a real mess. I was told everything would have been gone if the surge protectors were not in place. We were lucky....


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

We lost a 48 inch flat screen this summer from a power surge, tv was indeed plugged into a surge protector. Messed up part is, everything else that was plugged in to the same surge protector still works fine. Nothing in life is guarenteed


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't mind spending the money, there are surge protectors that come with an insurance that covers anything that is plugged into it. You can find them at Best Buy, Radio Shack and even some walmarts. Thats what I use on my computers, tvs, airpump and the big filters. They usually cost from 30.00+ but has a 50,000.00 insurance on them.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

susankat said:


> If you don't mind spending the money, there are surge protectors that come with an insurance that covers anything that is plugged into it. You can find them at Best Buy, Radio Shack and even some walmarts. Thats what I use on my computers, tvs, airpump and the big filters. They usually cost from 30.00+ but has a 50,000.00 insurance on them.


Yea, up here there is a main surge protector you put right on the house that protects everything coming in. It costs hundreds of dollars so I did not pursue that venture any further. 

And with the electricity skipping around. My tv, satellite and dvd player were hooked up in sequence. It got my tv and satellite and decided to leave my dvd player alone. It was a cheap one, why didn't it hit the cheap stuff is a mystery to me.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Off topic. Sherry that is a good looking dog.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

the only "algea eater" i'd put in a 5g would be a snail or some shrimp..


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

RonB said:


> Off topic. Sherry that is a good looking dog.


Thank you he is my pride and joy. He has produced some wonderful puppies. As a matter of fact I am going to visit his puppies tomorrow. We have 11 this time. I am keeping a boy. It will be a hard decision. I have 7 to chose from.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Try Tiger Direct, or Newegg. The have surge protectors for any application.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

For algae eaters you could do snails, shrimp, or maybe an otocinclus catfish. However, then you wouldn't be able to have three guppies. So: Three guppies and a snail or shrimp, or An otocinclus and maybe two guppies.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

any surge protector should work just fine. thinkgeek has a water resistant one if you think it is necessary however. Also snails, shrimps, or a betta would be beautiful in that tank. 

It looks like thinkgeek is out of stock of the surge protector however.

ThinkGeek :: Wet Circuit - Water Resistant Power Strip


----------

